# Ahem men.. Flowers for V'Day



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

The AGR Shopping Mall shows a nice offer for 1-800 Flowers, but when you go to the fine print it appears to have expired on 1/15/08.

Does anyone know if this offer was extended?


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

Right on time for this question, the AGR Winter2008 Newsletter arrived. On the back is "Earn 25 points per $1 with 1-800-Flowers.com". The details say that the offer expires 2/29/08 and the code is AMT5. It also says to visit amtrakguestrewards.com for complete terms and conditions. I suppose this is reliable information.


----------



## BobWeaver (Feb 12, 2008)

Guest said:


> Right on time for this question, the AGR Winter2008 Newsletter arrived. On the back is "Earn 25 points per $1 with 1-800-Flowers.com". The details say that the offer expires 2/29/08 and the code is AMT5. It also says to visit amtrakguestrewards.com for complete terms and conditions. I suppose this is reliable information.


Am I correct in assuming that to get these points, all I have to do is use the AGR Mastercard in the transaction?


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

I don't know. I signed onto 1-800-Flowers through the AGR site and as I browsed the pages the Amtrak logo showed up at the top of every page. Amtrak seems to make you sign up for promotions. So, I wonder if the equivalent of "signing up" for this one is by using the AMT5 promotion code and going through the AGR site. Note that the AMT4 code is what shows in the AGR website detail for the promo that _expired_ 1/15/08.


----------



## WICT106 (Feb 13, 2008)

Now just why is it always the guy's responsibility to buy something that adds "romance" to the relationship? The older I get, the more that Valentine's Day sounds like "Mandatory Obligation" gift buying Day. <_<


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

"why is it always the guy's responsibility to buy something that adds "romance" to the relationship"

Do you REALLY need an answer to this! Believe me, my husband brings home a certain earmarked catalog for the flip side of this coin. 

Back to trains, AGR and flowers...

I actually bought the flowers for Mom but most on the forum appear to be men. Using the link through AGR, but substituting AMT5 (AMT4 shows up automatically and then an error message appears- delete the AMT4 and insert AMT5 and things hop along) I hope to get for my $52 approx. 1335 miles (more or less). For later and in case an issue about points arises, I printed the pages showing Amtrak's logo at the top.


----------

